# Find of the Year: OEM Consistent Audi RS 2 Coupe on Ebay Canada



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, to be fair, this isn't the first RS2-converted Audi coupe we've ever seen on the market. However, this one stands out more than any other we can ever remember for one very good reason.... consistency. We've NEVER seen an Audi coupe built to essentially RS 2 replica standards as this one has.

For those who don't know, the RS 2 was essentially an Audi S2 Avant massaged by Porsche with Porsche-tuned motor sporting 315hp, Porsche big red brakes, special Porsche-look front chin spoiler, Porsche cup wheels, porsche mirrors and more. Most were in this iconic Nogaro blue and most featured (just like this one) blue Alcantara seat inserts.










Stripped down to the frame, this Canadian spec coupe has been built to $trict RS 2 standards with virtually no detail left undone. If we were to build one it would be JUST LIKE THIS! If there are cars that define OEM plus then this one must be among that group.

For the record, Audi put the Avant version into production and a lone grey (Ferdinand Piech's favorite) sedan remains in the Audi Tradition collection today. We've been told by our sources inside the factory that a lone coupe was also built but we've never seen any photos and Audi Tradition does not know whatever happened to it, theorizing that an engineer or executive may have it tucked away somewhere for safe keeping. Given Audi can't exactly sell these prototypes for liability reasons, we're hoping that car still exists somewhere though you can have your own if you're willing to travel to Toronto to pick it up.

We found this car thanks to the IEDEI blog. A link to that blog and to the Ebay listing (bidding currently at $9300) can be found below.

* Ebay Listing *

* IEDEI Blog *


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

OMFG DO WANT.


----------

